# What gun do you regret buying?



## Shipwreck

There is a thread about what gun U would reach for first if ya needed it - so, what gun do U regret buying?

My first gun was a Glock 17 - it was jammomatic city. It never worked right. I knew that was unusual, so it didn'ts top me from buying other Glocks later - but, this gunw as horrible...


----------



## -gunut-

I have not yet regretted a purchase! :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

Beretta. Not because of the gun, but there service leaves a lot to be desired. Never again for me.


----------



## Maximo

I bought a Colt Gold Cup back in 96 that was a complete piece of junk. That gun would not feed any kind of ammo reliably. If I got all the way through 1 mag without a failure it would shock me. Three trips to two different gun smiths and no one could make that gun work. It was the most expensive handgun I ever bought and was a complete piece of crap. At the same time I had that gun I had a Jennings 380. someone gave me and it was completely reliable. That being said I would buy another Colt but I have never purchased a Jennings and never will.


----------



## Richard

I think gun is plural or at least in my case it is. I am sorry i ever laid eyes on my PT111 as Taurus has no customer service. My beautiful Series 70 Government and its Ace 22 Conversion kit were both POSs. I have a FN 49 in 40 S&W that has a terrible trigger. I am sure this group is good for a start. Regards, Richard


----------



## john doe.

I bought a Raven Arms .25 about twenty years ago. It shot fine but the safety was/is dangerous. You can’t have a live one in the barrel. I lost the guts once and replaced them a couple years ago only to lose the guts again. I think it’s God telling me to leave it alone. It just sits in my gun case all lonely.


----------



## P97

-gunut- said:


> I have not yet regretted a purchase! :mrgreen:


+1 on handguns. Got a bad Rifle once.


----------



## Revolver

P97 said:


> +1 on handguns. Got a bad Rifle once.


Same exact thing here.


----------



## Guest

*Hmmmmm..................*

:smt082 :mrgreen: :smt1099 *...that's a tough one....let's see here....hmmmmmmmmmmmmm....ooh ooh ooh....I know which one....the Walther P-99.:mrgreen: :smt062  :smt082 *


----------



## Thor

Back on the serious side. I've purchased a Steyr M40, hated it. Fortunately, Gander Mtn took it back in trade for a Taurus Pt100. It is ok, but had some accuracy issues at first. A trip back to the factory resolved that. No problems with Taurus service except it took a little longer than I expected. My biggest regret for handguns is my Desert Eagle in 357. It's VERY finicky on ammo and cleanliness. I like a gun I can take to the range, throw it in the bag and not have to clean it for a couple or three trips. So far, with the exception of my DE, all of my handguns will do just that.


----------



## Mr. P

-gunut- said:


> I have not yet regretted a purchase! :mrgreen:


I'm with gunut. No regrets.


----------



## Shipwreck

Dustoff '68 said:


> :smt082 :mrgreen: :smt1099 *...that's a tough one....let's see here....hmmmmmmmmmmmmm....ooh ooh ooh....I know which one....the Walther P-99.:mrgreen: :smt062  :smt082 *


Ok, now I gotta hunt you down :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## propellerhead

I bought a Taurus PT-745 then traded it in for a PT-145 after two weeks. At first I was thinking the single stack magazine of the 745 and the 7+1 capacity would make it better for concealed carry. After carrying it for two weeks, I realized that very small added thickness of the double stacked magazine in the PT-145 wasn't anything to worry about. Now I have 10+1 rounds of .45ACP instead of just 7+1. So I guess I regret purchasing the PT-745 but it wasn't due to the gun itself. It was because I was new to concealed carry and thought that slightly narrower grip would make a big difference.


----------



## waterburybob

A Taurus PT-111 9mm.

I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## SuckLead

My Bersa Thunder 380, but I've ranted about that POS enough in this forum. LOL!


----------



## propellerhead

SuckLead said:


> My Bersa Thunder 380, but I've ranted about that POS enough in this forum. LOL!


And I almost bought one of those since you were saying it was your new carry weapon.


----------



## 2400

44 Automag


----------



## scooter

A cheap hungarian hi-power knock-off that couldn't group 4 inches at 7 yards in a ransom rest.Luckily my youngest son decided he wanted that one for his grad. present.Who says ya cant get even with yer kids for all those years of torment.........:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

scooter said:


> A cheap hungarian hi-power knock-off that couldn't group 4 inches at 7 yards in a ransom rest.Luckily my youngest son decided he wanted that one for his grad. present.Who says ya cant get even with yer kids for all those years of torment.........:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


It wasn't the Argus clone, was it? I had heard mostly good stuff about that one...


----------



## scooter

No, IIRC it was made in the early 60's or late 50's in hungaria,and I believe the barrel was shot out, but the pistol functioned good and was safe or I would not have given it to my son(even if he did deserve it:mrgreen: )Ya just couldnt hit the sky with it if ya aimed up and pulled the trigger:smt011


----------



## OMSBH44

My only regret was a MAC-10 that I jumped through all the legal hoops for in 1978. It ate ammunition so fast that I didn't fire it much. I finally found a buyer for it this July, After 28 years! Good Riddance, Finally! :smt038 :smt041 :smt045


----------



## Blastard

Bought a used 30-30 Winchester on a whim several years ago. It did not cost much, works perfectly, and is in great shape. Found out real quick that it is not that much fun to shoot all day.

I regret it only because it's taking up valuable room in the safe.

Side note: Now I really laugh when I watch the old westerns. They never run out of ammo and the rifle has no recoil at all. Yeah, right.


----------



## J.R.

Jennings .380acp,P.O.S. 'NUFF SAID!: very happy with everything else! Randall


----------



## TxPhantom

*Titan 25 auto......*

My wife had a Titan 25 caliber auto when I met her. I think it's in a drawer somewhere. Probably should try to get something for it at the next gun show but we probably wouldn't get much :smt019


----------



## SuckLead

propellerhead said:


> And I almost bought one of those since you were saying it was your new carry weapon.


And I actually do still carry it, if you can imagine that. It just has some things about it that I really don't like, like the whole slide closing when you slap in the magazine thing. I like to have control over my slide and having it close on its own doesn't make me feel comfortable.


----------



## propellerhead

SuckLead said:


> And I actually do still carry it, if you can imagine that. It just has some things about it that I really don't like, like the whole slide closing when you slap in the magazine thing. I like to have control over my slide and having it close on its own doesn't make me feel comfortable.


When I saw the Taurus PT-145/745 had the same dimensions (if not smaller) as the Bersa 380, I went with the Taurus.


----------



## Shipwreck

There is some people complaining on HKpro if their USP doesn't do this, since the gun is designed to do it if ya slam the mags. So, some people like that...


----------



## 9x19

Sigs... I've bought several, but didn't get along with any... they just aren't a good fit with me.


----------



## stetson

I have have several 25 cal raven,45 cal high point and 10/22 ruger.
Those are three I can think of in last ten years.The ruger been a pain
that is fussy when it comes to what type of ammo it likes.I'll take my marlin
model 60 over one any day!The other two are just plain junk! I now only 
buy good stuff!


----------



## rfawcs

I really regret buying my first handgun, a Ruger Single Six with both the .22LR and .22 WMR cylinders. It was a lot a fun, but it started my addiction. I now blame Ruger for my periodic lack of money and overstuffed safes.


----------



## scooter

rfawcs said:


> I really regret buying my first handgun, a Ruger Single Six with both the .22LR and .22 WMR cylinders. It was a lot a fun, but it started my addiction. I now blame Ruger for my periodic lack of money and overstuffed safes.


Sounds like a complaint ya dont really mind making tho.........:mrgreen:


----------



## reconNinja

I spent about $80 over what I should have on my Mossberg, and about $25 more on the Surefire for it than I should have. But its such a sweet gun, I'm not too pissed. I could get it all back if I put it up for sale.


----------



## Todd

I have never regretted a gun purchase. 

But there are many guns that I have regretted selling. :smt022


----------



## SigZagger

NIB S&W auto's. :smt011 All were purchased due to good luck with past models. However, with very recent reliabilty and quality issues they have all been traded away. I've moved onto a better product line, Sigsauer. :smt023


----------



## KingAirDriver

My Charles Daly 1911. Jams up quite often and spits out empty casings and unspent rounds at the same time...sometimes. I did absolutely NO research prior to buying, and I was still fairly new to handguns at that time. I just pretty much woke up one morning and thought, "I want a 1911." So, I went and bought one that was in my college student budget, lol. You get what you pay for I guess!

Mah Momma says dat de Chaz Daly Nahnteen-Elevohn is a piece of sheeeat. It's de Debil. :smt076


----------



## Bigbadaboom

Every gun that I've ever purchased which had any kind of problems I just worked on until it was fixed so I don't really have any regrets. Then again, I've never bought a "Cheap" gun.


----------



## martial_field

Yes, Shipwreck, but will you be hunting him with your P99 or some other handgun?


----------



## AirForceShooter

A Taurus PT-945. Beautiful gun, totally relaible.
I just couldn't shoot the thing.

AFS


----------



## yankeedoodle

Kahr
Lousy gun, lousy customer service- three barrells all defective- took 12 weeks, they could care less. SOLD IT


----------



## Charlie

Dustoff '68 said:


> :smt082 :mrgreen: :smt1099 *...that's a tough one....let's see here....hmmmmmmmmmmmmm....ooh ooh ooh....I know which one....the Walther P-99.:mrgreen: :smt062  :smt082 *


:smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :watching: :watching: :watching: :watching:


----------



## Benzbuilder

Taurus PT140. I tried to shoot it at my first Bullseye comp. Very Dissapointing. Out of 60 rounds fired, only 6 managed to find the target. Talk about embarrassing. I went the next week and bought my Colt Serirs 70 govt and never looked back. Actually, my wife bought it for our first christmas. So I can't get rid of it, Dang it.


----------



## Shipwreck

Sorry dude 

With recent ridiculously horrid posts I've seen on some of the other forums about problems people have had w/ their Taurus guns, and then the treatment they received from the company, I don't think I could buy another Taurus.


----------



## stupidman

My wife left me for buying a USP tactical 45.:nutkick:
But I still can't say I regret buying the gun.














JK. But she was still pretty pissed. :smt166


----------



## big dutchman

i do regret selling some of my guns but not the springfield 1911 i got new at a gun show. i had constant FTF & FTE issues. tried many different magazines even top dollar mags i borrow at the range. i couldn't get through 2 mags in a row without a jam. i sold the gun without a reget at all. only now, looking at the 1911 posts, am i starting to think that i just got a lemon. everyone here seems very willing to vouch for them, so maybe it was just that one. i dtill regret buying it since i sunk alot of money into an unreliable gun.


----------



## Spartan

I don't necessarly regret it, but I never really shoot my 10/22 anymore. It was my first gun way back when, and I only paid $170 for it, but it's just been collecting dust in the case for the past six-eight months.


----------



## Shipwreck

big dutchman said:


> i do regret selling some of my guns but not the springfield 1911 i got new at a gun show. i had constant FTF & FTE issues. tried many different magazines even top dollar mags i borrow at the range. i couldn't get through 2 mags in a row without a jam. i sold the gun without a reget at all. only now, looking at the 1911 posts, am i starting to think that i just got a lemon. everyone here seems very willing to vouch for them, so maybe it was just that one. i dtill regret buying it since i sunk alot of money into an unreliable gun.


Did U ever try sending it back to Springfield?


----------



## big dutchman

i didn't, i had very limited knowledge on handguns at the time. i just thought that i got what a paid for. it was a 1911 A1 GI model. i had zero experience with 1911's and just liked the history and feel of the gun. this experience has really turned me off towards them.


----------



## milquetoast

OMC Backup .45 ACP. Light firing pin hits sometimes, so I get a click instead of a bang. Had feeding problems for a while, but the liberal application of money to a gunsmith fixed that. Occasionally ejects into my forehead, usually with the sharp edge first, leaving little bloody semi-circles above my eyebrows.

Still have it. Can't bring myself to sell it to somebody.


----------



## James NM

My only regret is the guns I haven't been able to purchased yet.


----------



## noproblem5671

*Regretable guns*

I regret buying the PX4. I like a lot of things about it, but it wasn't really what I had in mind for that purchase. Totally reliable, but hard for me to shoot acurately. I'd give anything to go back and get the XD instead. I haven't given up on it yet. I might try some different sites at some point. I also just hung a streamlight light/laser on it. I'm hoping that will make for some better accuracy once I take it out and zero it in. At worst it will end up a reliable sock drawer gun.

The only other regret was my first gun. A rossi .22 pump action rifle that didn't always feed well. Besides even though I was 12 a hotter round would have been more versitile. I regret not having something with enough juice to go after the deer that were abundant on my property at the time.


----------



## fattsgalore

My biggest complaint is with Bersa in general. My .45 the nickel finish peeled like a potato. And the magazine release broke. IT BROKE! I couldn't get my magazine loose for a month. And my .380 had surface rust all over the slide.


----------



## bearpugh

keltec p40. i actually got a good one. had it for 7 years. no issues. but it has no value and recoil is so bad i hate to shoot it! great hideout gun though.


----------



## scooter

I think I need to revise My answer,I now regret buying my AR15 more than any other gun I own.....................cuz its sucking money outta my wallet faster than a super massive black hole!! FUN as hell but 'spensive:mrgreen: :smt076 :mrgreen: :smt076 :smt023


----------



## Flanker

*Kimber Tac Pro.II .45acp*

My Kimber Tac Pro II .45acp not because it has had any problems just because little items like needing a new recoil spring after 800 rounds. Also I really don't need or care for the Amb.Dec.Safety just another thing to get kicked on or off if hit by hand or finger. Now that I have the HK .45acp USP Comp. many of my other Kimbers won't see much action.:smt022 Thats just my Kimbers crying.:smt1099


----------



## ORYGUN

I bought a Llama .45 couldn't hit shit with it and the mags wouldn't drop free. Sold it years ago, now what do I wish I would have kept is a better question.


----------



## The Lone Haranguer

Most recently, a GLOCK 27. It functions as it is supposed to, but it is too large and blocky for a pocket gun, not substantially easier to carry on the belt than a larger gun and has an unpleasant snappy recoil. I like my S&W M&P compact 9mm (a gun of roughly equal size) far better. Another is a Ruger SP101. It too functions just fine, but it is more difficult to shoot than a subcompact autoloader, has a vicious recoil with full-powered magnums, is heavy and only holds five shots. I just can't find a _use_ for it.

I've also had a couple that were complete steaming turds and refused to function, namely a Taurus PT945 and a Para-Ordnance P12-45.


----------



## Mystro

Over the past six decades I've bought and sold a lot of guns - pistols, rifles, shotguns, flint locks, cap and ball, machine guns and a cannon. The only gun I regret buying is the Glock 17 I still own.
I've been able to adjust/fit the trigger or adapt to the trigger pull on almost all of the guns -
_:smt076 except this darn Glock!_

I've been patiently waiting for the opportunity to rid myself of this dog for the last five years. Nobody is interested in taking it off my hands! I'm not going to give it away, but it's close to becomming a boat anchor!


----------



## Revolver

None. There are two I got rid of and am glad to be done with but I had my fun with them.


----------



## mhammer3333

Well I bought a Walther PPK/S on impulse because she said it was "cute" and fit in her hand well. We took it to the range and it snapped her pretty good. Walked out of the range/gun store with a new Glock 26. Believe it or not it was easier to handle for her than that 380? The gun store was only going to give me $300.00 when I bought it last week for $480???? Anyone want to buy a PPK/S


----------



## acerman

I have bought many guns in my 61 years.But, had only one bad one.It was an AutoMag in 22 magnum.This gun jammed constantly,spayed lead,stove pipe, And, finally as the last straw:fired with a partially open breech.Sprayed me with hot powder and a small piece of brass embedded in my cheek. and about blew my eardrums out even with ear protection.That's when I got so mad at the damn thing I threw it in the river that I was shooting into.And there it sits to this day.


----------



## rachilders

acerman said:


> I have bought many guns in my 61 years.But, had only one bad one.It was an AutoMag in 22 magnum.This gun jammed constantly,spayed lead,stove pipe, And, finally as the last straw:fired with a partially open breech.Sprayed me with hot powder and a small piece of brass embedded in my cheek. and about blew my eardrums out even with ear protection.That's when I got so mad at the damn thing I threw it in the river that I was shooting into.And there it sits to this day.


Strange, but I had the exact same experience with the same gun back in the 80's. Luckily, I didn't have same problem with brass in my face, but I got rid of it by trading it back to the dealer for a Ruger Security Six .357mag. Turned out to be one of the best guns I ever owned.


----------



## Highside

J.R. said:


> Jennings .380acp,P.O.S. 'NUFF SAID!: very happy with everything else! Randall


I fell for that to, only gun I ever regreted buying. Bought it about 15 years ago at a gun show for about $90 new, so cheap I just had to try it. It couldn't go through a mag without jamming. Totally unreliable, not accurate for even that small of a gun, and not really even fun to shoot.

I still have it in the back of the safe as I can't sell it to anyone with a clean conscience.


----------



## nrd515525

I have a bunch.

Taurus Model 83, a joke. Bad rifling made it lead up big time. NEW

AMT Hardballer Longslide .45 A dud from day one. Went back to AMT, still had feed problems and they scratched it all up. NEW

Colt .45 Government Model. Sloppy fit on the slide, lots of feeding issues. USED

AMT Back-Up .380 DAO. I'm a big guy, and not weak, but it was really really hard to pull the trigger. Damn thing jammed too. NEW. A trip to AMT got the pull reduced to about 40 pounds (A guess), and then it had problems with not hitting the primers hard enough.

FTL Auto Nine .22 The thing HAD to have one particular brand of "standard velocity " ammo, any other would either fail to cycle the slide, and anything stronger would blow the extactor off. NEW

S&W model 59. Picky about ammo to the point of insanity. I finally sold it after a trip to S&W seemed to accomplish nothing. USED.

I had one of those FEG DA HP variants. It took a lot of work to get it to feed ok, and a lot more to get the trigger anything close to what it should have been. Trigger guard was so sharp it cut my finger all to hell on the first shot.
Too much work. Once it was all done, it did shoot ok. Sold it to my neighbor who really liked it, and he gave it to his kid.


----------



## Lawnman380

Taurus model 94 22lr:smt1099


----------



## jimg11

*Gun you regret buying?*

I never met a gun I didn't like. There are a lot that I regret selling!


----------



## martial_field

An XD 9mm in the 4" barrel. I took it to the range and it shot worse than any handgun I have ever had. I also disliked the location of the disassembly lever. So, I took it back to Scheels Sports Store and they gave me full trade in value on a Glock 17. I'm not totally in love with the G 17 either but it definitely is better for me than the XD. 

It's a little funny, but I am a big fan of the larger frame/slide Glocks but not the smaller frame models and that may be why I didn't take to the 4" XD. I love my G34 and in many ways it is my fave gun. I also shoot a G35 in competition and my home defense gun is a G 21 with night sights. I shot a G 19 at a local indoor range and I didn't care for it at all. Unintentionally, I think I insulted the gun range owner when I said I didn't care for the G 19 I just rented. Then, he took the gun and put it in his holster. It was his carry gun. Oh well...............


----------



## mw1311

Rock River Arms Elite Commando...

Nice looking on the outside but not inside...also was a jamm-o-matic. Non-existent customer service topped it all off. Worst $1600 i've ever spent.


----------



## watsoncb

*Llama 45*

I bought a Llama .45 ACP after about a year, I noticed a major crack that went across entire frame from retaining pin hole across the other side. I almost missed it.


----------



## Mini14

Bought an MISR-90, what a POJ! Parts breakage issues, jammatic. Traded for an uber-reliable SKS that I still have.


----------



## DRAEGER

FIE 380

Long story, made short...

About 15 years ago a guy owed my some cash, so I took a handgun as payment. New in box, never fired. Shot 12 rds though it and frame broke, still have it too.


----------



## GypsyBill

Davis Industries P32 (32 acp).. bought in 1990 for $65.. shot it 5 times on the 6 rnd is jammed.. cleaned it, put it back in the box and never shot it again.. forgot about it until about a month ago.. found it and sold it at a gunshow for $50...


----------



## stetson

Tarus Pt111,what piece of junk!


----------



## katana8869

Never had one until last weekend. Kimber Pro Carry HD II. So far it has been the biggest POS I have ever owned. It will be going back to Kimber if they get their act together and get the UPS pick up order done that they promised me on thursday that never materialized.

So far the follow through at the custom shop sucks too. :smt076


----------



## falshman70

I guess the closest I come to regreting a purchase is a Kimber Tactical Custom II. It's been an OK gun, with a few FTFs and stovepipes, but I regret that I bought it before I had a clear idea of what I wanted it for. Kimber's Tactical series all have alloy frames. If I was going to get an alloy fram, I should have gotten the Pro (4") not the 5". Wish I had gotten a steel frame 5". Somewhere down the line I'll get a Wilson Combat and be done with 1911s.


----------



## powertec

*Taurus PT-22*

I bought a brand new PT-22 as a birthday gift for my wife. We took it out to fire it and found that the firing pin would not strike the cartridge with enough force to cause detonation about 30% of the time. We tried different brand bullets with the same result. We also had a jam.

I returned the gun to Taurus and called a week later to check the status and was told that all repairs take 5-6 weeks. This is an outrage! Repair would be fine but this gun was defective right out of the box and should be replaced immediately.

Obviously I will never buy another Taurus! They are junk!


----------



## Sean

I don't regret buying ANY gun I have ever bought.

I DO regret selling some of them though!

I did regret doing a trade for a Springfield Armory Champion V-10. I traded a perfectly good Glock for the POS...and it wouldn't even reliably feed ball ammo.

I had to invest another $250 to make it run reliably, and lost my tush when I traded it for another Glock because I couldn't sell/trade it in good conscience knowing it was a turd.

So, I guess that is close to regret!:smt017


----------



## hargroder

*guns I regret buying*

Two guns I regret buying is Jiminez Arms 22 semi auto that I bought at a gun show, it was a jammomatic and a Davis 380 that looked like it was made out of pig iron and put together my a blind monkey.. This was before I found this forum. I will never buy another firearm before getting recommendations from firearm forums like this one.


----------



## JimmySays

Springfield Armory 1911 PX9109X "Loaded"
It was kind of ironic with the name loaded I could not get it "loaded". The barrel ramp looked and felt like grooved concrete. It would only chamber "Powerball" ammo. I tried WWB, Remington 230gr ball, Cor-Bon 165gr DPX and 230gr HP, Federal Hydra-Shock 230 gr and everything else I had in my AMMO SAFE. Thats right, I have enough for it to have its own home.
My co-worker had the exact same problem, sent the gun back to SA and it came back with a broken thumb safety. We don't discuss this firearm much anymore. I didn't give SA the opportunity to make it right, it became a gun show casualty. I think the problem was stamped on the side of the firearm-Made in Brazil. This is not your SA you get that's made in Illinois or my REAL Springfield Armory M1 Garand that was made by the real SA in Mass.:buttkick:


----------



## Mike Barham

I never looked at this thread before. Geez, there are all sorts of good guns here I'd be very pleased to take off people's hands: Winchester '94s, Ruger 10/22s, Glock 17s.

I have a rather long list of guns that sucked. The capper was probably a non-AR Bushmaster piston carbine that wouldn't feed five consecutive rounds.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

I regret buying my HK UPSc - it set such a high standard that nothing quite measures up - except for the P2000SK that I carry today.


----------



## FallGuy

kansas_plainsman said:


> I regret buying my HK UPSc - it set such a high standard that nothing quite measures up - except for the P2000SK that I carry today.


I feel the same way H&K has spoiled me for pistols and rifles. My HK 91 .308 is a smooth shooting rifle as well as my .40 USPc. I am waiting for the HK 416 to open to the public one day. I did just by a Beretta PX4 Storm and like it a lot because it is similar to my HK USPc.

Back to the subject, I once owned a chrome Desert Eagle .44 mag. What a POS! I was young and in love with the thought of owning a cannon. It was not tactical at all. I think it was a movie phase I was going through. It also jammed constantly.


----------



## chuckscap

I'm not sure if it was regret, but I bought and sold a Ruger P90. It worked, was reliable, reasonably accurate (3" groups at 25 yards), but just didn't get it for me. The trigger was Ok, not great, it always felt a little awkward in my hand. All that being said it was a serviceable 45. I bought a Springfield V16 Long Slide right after selling the P90 and have never been happier with any gun purchase. It shoots sub inch at 25 yards, shoots 45 ACP or 45 Super without a hitch, feels great in my hands and looks good too. It's my carry gun as well.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Taurus PT-111 Millennium edition... it was so cheap and looked so nice. Buyer remorse for sure.

Sold it quick.


----------



## shaolin

I regret buying a Sig P290 as it is not accurate enough for my needs.


----------



## shaolin

chuckscap said:


> I'm not sure if it was regret, but I bought and sold a Ruger P90. It worked, was reliable, reasonably accurate (3" groups at 25 yards), but just didn't get it for me. The trigger was Ok, not great, it always felt a little awkward in my hand. All that being said it was a serviceable 45. I bought a Springfield V16 Long Slide right after selling the P90 and have never been happier with any gun purchase. It shoots sub inch at 25 yards, shoots 45 ACP or 45 Super without a hitch, feels great in my hands and looks good too. It's my carry gun as well.


How in heck do you conceal that weapon? I have a S&W 1911 5inch barrel and every time outside of winter I carry it cops stop me and ask for ID cause it imprints on my shirt but I really love that pistol.


----------



## chuckscap

SOB holster, though it will definitely print in the summer but that's a pretty short season here. The holster I have is made for a full size 1911 which isn't all that secure for a long slide so I'm looking to have a custom holster like this Horseshoe Holster made for it ...










I've had it for twelve years but don't carry every day. I only carry when I'm out in the mountains, have to go to a bad neighborhood, or on a long trip. Though I know when you think you'll least need it you do ...


----------



## Raydog

Haven't really "regretted" buying any guns but my first was a S&W MP9. Shot great, never a problem and has a 17 round standard magazine BUT it has no hammer and no safety. With a safety and hammer you can look at a gun you've had stored for months and know what state its in!


----------



## chuckscap

My oldest son, just did the opposite. He sold his Kimber Crismon Carry in 45 ACP and bought an S&W M&P Tactical in 9mm and loves it. Myself I like the 1911s


----------



## niadhf

Raydog said:


> Haven't really "regretted" buying any guns but my first was a S&W MP9. Shot great, never a problem and has a 17 round standard magazine BUT it has no hammer and no safety. With a safety and hammer you can look at a gun you've had stored for months and know what state its in!


All guns are loaded.

Even the ones i KNOW i unloaded before locking hem up with no mag in them. 
The only way to check, is to clear the chamber. Repeatedly. 
But that is just me.

I dont think i would say i regretted any i have bought. But have let a few go with no remorse. FeG PA63 comes to mind. Great carry guns. Went bang every time. Kicked pretty good. But i let thwm go for he simple reason up to fire o. The slide safety. Too bass ackwards for me.


----------



## kerrycork

Taurus mod. 909 the only gun purchase I ever regreted. But it did make me a little smarter.


----------



## spaceba

A Buffalo Arms that was made in Spain , Spanish made gun, most of which dealers don't want ,,,on a trade even a sucker dealer will only usually give you ten cents on the dollar twenty max. Years ago I purchased some on looks and reason because they were made on Brownings tested design,however it took years to finally get rid of that stuff and I lost my butt.
I think I said it all!


----------



## Snothot

*Winchesterless man with a big safe to fill*

_Bought a used 30-30 Winchester on a whim several years ago. It did not cost much, works perfectly, and is in great shape. Found out real quick that it is not that much fun to shoot all day.

I regret it only because it's taking up valuable room in the safe.

Side note: Now I really laugh when I watch the old westerns. They never run out of ammo and the rifle has no recoil at all. Yeah, right._

Reply:

That's odd.... That is probably going to be my next purchase! How bad do you want that room in your safe? (It's not a Marlin, I hope)


----------



## taztown

My biggest regret has been the Sig Pro 2022 in .40 caliber. Although it is a great gun the take down procedure is a nightmare for me. The slide is extremely tight and you have to hold it back mid-way to dismantle it. I simply lack the hand strength necessary to accomplish this.


----------



## warrior2910

Ruger P89
It was my first handgun many years ago and almost kept me from buying another handgun, that gun had serious accuracy issues.


----------



## Donn

Richard said:


> My beautiful Series 70 Government and its Ace 22 Conversion kit were both POSs. Richard


Interesting. My Series 70 and .22lr conversion unit are like the sun rising in the East, they work every time. Regarding guns I regret buying, a S&W Bodyguard .38 revolver. Less than 50 rounds and the cylinder loosened to the point timing became an issue. Sent it back to S&W. When it was returned, the cylinder loosened right back up after less than 20 rounds. That was enough for me.


----------



## rex

"That's odd.... That is probably going to be my next purchase! How bad do you want that room in your safe? (It's not a Marlin, I hope)"

Really,I hope you're a collector.Shooter,no.If you're going to pay more than a good Marlin buy a BLR.

Only gun I regret buying I still own and is a tack driver.Could not find an adjustable sight Sig Trailside so picked up a fixed model.Shoots great but they obviously didn't test sight this one.That rear is Kimber tight too.


----------



## BigCityChief

Uberti 1873 Cattleman El Patron SA Revolver replica


----------



## malonezn1972

I regret buying a Bersa 380 Concealed Carry, about a month or so ago. I bought it because it had excellent reviews on several gun enthusiast sites that I searched, and seemed like a great price. Never even got to shoot it. Went to take it apart to clean and oil before using, and it would not break down. I took it back and the guys at the gun shop could not break it down either. I exchanged it and another $80 (worth every penny to be shed of that piece of junk) for a Sig P250 (which I absolutely LOVE!!!) Did a google search on the CC problem and found several posts where people said things like "Had to sand/file down the top of the barrel to get it to break down properly, but after doing so, it works great!" Or, "had to sand down some burrs along the rails and/or slide but now works great with no problems." I am sorry, but in my book, that is called poor design and craftsmanship. If I purchase a new firearm I should not have to make modifications to make it functional. I will personally never buy another Bersa product.


----------



## meanmachine1961

Walther P22.


----------



## RIK

Easy, my Browning Buckmark. What is a limited edition and extra costly model was a problem from day one and is still a problem.Right now my local gunsmith has it . It came with a warped front sight and Browning REFUSED to send me a replacement sight. Then the cycling problems started. I tried a second mag and seven (7) types of ammo,sub -sonic to high velocity. Nothing helped. I asked Browning for suggestions as to what could cause such a problem in a new pistol but,they just said send it to us and in 4 to 10 weeks they will figure it out. Up to 10 weeks plus mailing time on a new gun-thanks a lot. I wrote to their CEO twice but ,no help came so now the gunsmith has it. How disappointing !


----------



## acepilot

My Ruger Super Blackhawk, Stainless steel, 10.5" barrel and .44 magnum. It started my handgun addiction. :smt033


----------



## all357mag

Who in their right mind regrets buying a gun?


----------



## Ksgunner

I purchased a Ruger LC9 that had the worst trigger pull of any gun I ever owned. Traded it asap.


----------



## desertman

Although I don't regret buying them, but for all intents and purposes the North American "mini revolvers" in .22 long and .22 mag and the Bond Arms .410/.45 Long Colt 3 1/2 barrel Derringer are not my first choice for defensive purposes as they are single action and would be somewhat awkward to use in an emergency situation. But I do however love 'em the "mini's" are neat little guns more of a novelty than any thing else. And the Bond Arms, well, all one has to do is look down the double barrels and see two 3 inch PDX1 Defender.410 mag shotgun shells staring you in the face, and all hostilities may cease to exist without firing a shot, one intimidating little bastard, too bad they don't make this in 12 gauge! Same for my MAC 10, .45 ACP doubt I'll ever shoot it, too clumsy and heavy, but it sure looks sinister and with a 32 round mag hanging out the handle, will settle any argument or group discussion. Another is my Henry "Mare's Leg" in .45 Long Colt, too short for a rifle, too long for a pistol but an absolute work of art, yeah I coulda' bought the rifle, but the damn thing looks so cool! These are my hadda' haves, but serve no real purpose. Same for pistol variants of the AK and AR platforms.


----------



## Shadetree

Mystro said:


> Over the past six decades I've bought and sold a lot of guns - pistols, rifles, shotguns, flint locks, cap and ball, machine guns and a cannon. The only gun I regret buying is the Glock 17 I still own.
> I've been able to adjust/fit the trigger or adapt to the trigger pull on almost all of the guns -
> _:smt076 except this darn Glock!_
> 
> Have you tried a Ghost 3.5# disconnector?


----------



## BingoFuel

A couple. None were disasters but didn't fit my shooting needs or physical/ergo preferences:
1. Stag 3G(L). I great collection of components at a good price but bad weighting/center of gravity. Felt pretty heavy and very barrel heavy.
2. Browning BPS 28". Excellent design, perfect for left hander. Probably a great hunter but not interesting from a HD/SD/tactical needs perspective. Mea culpa for buying it.
3. H&K USP9Full Size. This is a great gun in all respects but just a little big for my hand. Note to self: test dry-fire and preferably rent to shoot a perspective purchase. I usually do but did not in this case. And I still use it and shoot it but the Compact model would have been better. I'm not suffering here but just saying.
So to repeat, no disasters and two out of three could have been prevented by me doing a bit more homework. Lesson learned. Perhaps.
I should add that living here in CA, it is hard to 'try before you buy' because the selection (particularly handguns) is very limited. So many times you need a SSE (single shot exemption) to be able to legally purchase a gun here that is not on the standard DoJ approved list. When not listed, its unlikely that you will find it in a local shot to dry test it and thus its a roll of the dice based on reviews and other commentaries as to whether it is likely a good buy. I'd rather take that risk than be limited to an old model of an uninteresting design that is listed. To be fair, this only applies (more or less) to handguns and not rifles.
B


----------



## Scorpion8

No regrets per se, but my Ruger SR-9 has to go. Kicks hot cases directly back overhead at me. Got one stuck in my safety goggles once and burned an eyelid. Considering that I love everything Ruger has ever made, this one is my oddity.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*A .22 revolver off of gunbroker,,,*

A .22 revolver off of gunbroker,,,

The gun is a SA clone in .22 caliber,,,
The seller did not misrepresent the gun at all,,,
And in the long run it wasn't very expensive to buy.

It fires every time and the lock-up seems reasonably tight,,,
But the bullets keyhole at anything over 15 yards.

It's just shot out is all,,,
You win some you lose some.

Aarond

.


----------



## Desertrat

Just one I can remember....a High Standard 12 ga. auto....a real jammer...sold it about 6 months after I bought it for the
same amount...so no real loss financially.


----------



## Smithy

Well as a youth or young adult (that should have known better), how would one go about learning how something worked? Tear it apart no less. That has cost me a small fortune with guns, but I tell you, with my books of exploded parts diagrams, there's not many a gun that I cannot take apart and put back together in short order leaving out of course, guns that need specific jigs or tools as a part of their takedown or assembly. Well during my stupider days of this I had bought some months prior a Llama 22LR that was a close scaled down copy of the 1911 and now that I know better it was closer than I could ever imagine to a pre-series seventy model. During take down I was noticing the various parts and imagining just how the parts would interact and the function of the gun as a whole. It was then that I noticed the disconnector and what it did. Smart, devious me, I figured that if a guy was to file off the protruding portion of the disconnector to where nothing got disconnected, one might just have a pistol that went full auto. Mind you again, this was in my young adult life where I actually was still more a kid and should have known better than that. Well what I created was a self loading single shot pistol. Since the slide is meant to "ease" the hammer back, when it was going forward it also "Eased" the hammer forward and just easy enough for there not to be enough force for the hammer to set off the next round. So I'd shoot and end up with a loaded gun and the hammer down on a live round. Cock the hammer and I could single shoot one more time. Only on a couple of accidental firings did the gun ever go full auto and it would drain the entire magazine and I'd be back to a self loading single shot as I'd have to put in a brand new magazine to get the next shot off.

Which leads me to the gun I never should have bought. Also at this time I was trying out various shotguns (my first gun ever was a Winchester model 37A in 12 gauge). So while at the pawn shop I noticed a nice looking SXS European shotgun in 12 gauge that I had to have. Again my devious wheels were turning and I though "Sir, Would you be interested in a trade?" I then showed him the Llama and we both looked at each other's guns and the deal was struck. Him with my modified Llama 22LR and me with the European SXS and both were happy little clams. I actually thought that I had got the better end of the deal and all else being equal I probably would have had that. I finally got to the outdoor range (hillside stop off everyone used for shooting) and a friend would throw trap for me and I for him. We had a ground launcher and a hand held one as well so if we wanted we could get three birds in the air at the same time. Sticking just to two (from the ground trap machine) I'd fire and hit the first bird and then nothing. I immediately thought it was recoil operated and that I limp shouldered it or something similar? This was tried several more times with all having the very same result? Darn. I then took a closer look and realized that the lock work for the entire right side was missing. No pin, hammer, or springs. Not anything at all. All I could do then was laugh hysterically about the deal of the century I had for my traded broken gun, only to get a single barrel SXS. Lesson learned was that there are some dishonest pawn brokers just as there are young stupid youth. Never happened again and I became a very honest person and wouldn't think of such a thing after I found Jesus Christ as my personal Lord and Savior. Smithy.


----------



## arizonite

The gun purchase I REALLY regret was at a gun show in Aledo, IL, I was walking along and there were CASES of Remington Mfgr Springfield 1903 30-06's for $25. So after careful (I thought) reasoning, I bought ONE! should have bought a dozen. Worst thing was they also had cases of M-1 Garands for $60. Well silly me thought that was WAY TO EXPENSIVE so with more of that careful thought --- I didn't buy even one of them. 
Arizonite


----------



## Smithy

arizonite, I as with you have a laundry list of should have/could haves in my past, but it would also be like the very first time we all could buy ten shares of microsoft and what that would have done for us right now if we'd kept it? Split after split and raising stock prices, we'd all be rich to the nth degree. Hind sight is a wonderful thing if you chose to be on the right side of the fence, otherwise it's just annoying to realize that the path we chose was not the best one. As long as we choose wisely when it comes to God and His son Jesus Christ our Savior, then we have nothing to worry about in the least. I did so much work, just to be able to wait a whole year to receive an M1 Garand from the DCM program and when it was finally ready to show up I had a letter stating that it would be there within the week and I'd need 165 bucks to cover the C.O.D. Well, I didn't have it or even close to it so I had to go to work and advertise to anyone wanting an M1 garand to pony up 165 and it'd be theirs. That one hurt a bunch, let me tell you. A friend of mine got it and there is no way in you know where that I'd ever talk him back out of it. Live and learn I guess? Smithy.


----------



## hillman

I've been around long enough to have multiple regrets regarding guns I shouldn't have bought or shouldn't have sold. Fortunately(?) I'm old enough to have forgotten most of them. Just last spring though, I bought a new Zastava M70A (9X19). The sights and my old eyes don't match up at all. Going to have to sell it or give it away to someone who can hit the broad side of a barn with it.


----------



## GCBHM

I've regretted a few purchases over the years. My first regret was buying a Bryco 9mm off of a Marine to help him out, but I later sold it to a friends dad, who did me the favor of buying it for his safe. LOL!!! 

Also, my first handgun purchase was a S&W Sigma .40 which I promptly returned for a Sig P226. The Sigma jammed like every fifth round, and that just won't do. My most recent regret was actually trading my coveted Glock 19 Gen4 for a Steyr C9-A1, which never had a successful outing. I took it back to the manufacturer for a full refund, and I immediately went to my local guns store and got my Glock back. There are a few others, but these are the main highlights.


----------



## RK3369

Taurus PT22. Firing pin broke after 200 rounds. Taurus won't send me a new one. Said send it back. Yup, $80 to send it back for a free repair on a used gun I only paid $160 for to begin with. Didn't figure it was worth it. After finding out about Taurus' lousy parts policies, restricted parts they won't sell to you, etc., I'll never buy another. Think I'm going to part it out on GB and maybe recover some of my investment.


----------



## welshdude

Intratec Protec .25 auto. Back away from the POS!! Seriously, don't touch that pistol!!

When my better and I were going through the process of obtaining our HGPs here in TN we attended a local gun show as complete greenhorns. I purchased a KT P11 for about 75.00 over fair cost and she purchased the IT .25. The P11's turned out to be a hoss w/400+rounds w/o a hitch. So, even though I paid too much for it the reliability has offset the cost. The IT was the polar opposite. Worst POS ever. Supposedly a clone of the incomparable CZ45 it _never _operated correctly. So, we _finally _sold it after about a year's worth of aggravation and frustration. In it's place I purchased a Sterling Arms 300 .25 auto made in Gasport, NY between 72-76. All machined steel. Top level components. _Very _sweet little shooter. Over 100 rounds w/no issues. Weighs a _ton_. lol Then the company was purchased and moved to Lockport, NY. Everything that had been machined became cast, pot metal and the inspection tolerances were lowered.

Have since purchased my better a KTP32 for her birthday which she _loves_. I'm thinking of retiring my .25 and getting one as well. Have shot the 'mouse' .380s and they're hand beaters and tough to reset. I'd rather have a 7+1 than a 6+1, anyway caliber not withstanding.

Sorry, I digressed. The Intratec Protec is was and will always remain the worst POS I ever hope to have. Now, before any hand, long or or shotgun purchase they will be researched relentlessly. Once bitten...


----------



## VitalStatistic

My Sig Sauer 1911 RCS Sport - it's never worked correctly. Significant FTF and Failure to Return to Battery issues. Totally unreliable for such an expensive piece of hardware. It is on its second trip back to Sig warranty repair shop as I write this and I just bought it in mid July. My first, and, most likely, my last Sig purchase. But not my first 1911. Have both Remington and Ruger 1911s that work flawlessly regardless of what I feed them. I've tried multiple brands of .45 ACP Ball and JHP ammo, as well as using Chip McCormick, Wilson Combat, and the factory mags - problems with all of them. Have also had the RO check out my grip and firing process - not issues there either. So final conclusion, it's the pistol. Hope Sig gets it solved this time or it's going to become a very expensive paper weight. Wouldn't try to sell or trade it - can't in good consience pass these problems on to anyone else.


----------



## tps3443

I had a AK-47 that had trouble feeding properly. But, it was due to cheap poorly designed plastic magazines. 

Only had 1 pistol so far, and it seems to be the most reliable gun I have ever had in my life. FNH Fns-40. I trust this gun with everything I have.


----------



## oldranger53

Never regretted buying a gun. Have regretted selling or trading a few! Wish I still had some of em


----------



## iGuy

Believe it or not an LCP.... I love the size, but its the toughest pistol I have to rack and shoot. If it had better sights i'd like it more. Yeah - it is a close quarters gun, but I love my night sights. Small guns kick, can't avoid that. I am thinking of trading it in for a small SIG P238 - or p290 if I could find one.


----------



## Funeralguy

Bersa Thunder .380. I sent the original one to the Bersa shop and they sent me a new one as bad as the original. The slide would never lock back. When it was locked back and a magazine was inserted the slide would slam forward. This, to my mind, made the gun unsafe. It's in the corner of my gun safe collecting dust.


----------



## Smithy

Me Too!! i'd only hope that there has been a LARGE change with Bersa since I see so many folk buying those pistols, but when I had a run at Bersa it was much the same as yours. Last round would not keep the slide open and it also failed to chamber. So you'd end up with the slide down on an empty chamber and one round left in the magazine? Who doesn't notice things like that? Smithy.


----------



## denner

Ruger Mini -14 ranch rifle with the pencil barrel.


----------



## NGIB

Took a Kahr PM40 in on a trade - not a fun gun to shoot at all and traded it away immediately. I've never had another baby .40 and never will...


----------



## slayer61

My wife insisted on the SCCY CPX-2 in pink with a safety. After shooting it she discovered the safety guard rubbed a raw spot on her thumb. SCCY was nice enough to trade out the lower for a non-safety model, but now the trigger "occasionally" doesn't reset. It's just not a very nice pistol.


----------



## Funeralguy

If I remember correctly you're talking about the Bersa Thunder .380. I had the same problem with the slide. I sent it to the factory and got a new one back that did the same thing. It makes the gun unsafe as far as I'm concerned. It's collecting dust in my safe.


----------



## Funeralguy

My Taurus PT-140 is one of my regrettable purchases also. Not very reliable and uncomfortable to shoot. (I've pretty much given up on pocket compact .40's. They're just too snappy in a small gun.


----------



## KeithC.

Colt Gold Cup in 1983. Worst warranty service I ever experienced. Never again. Then an AMT .380 backup. The .380 scared me.


----------



## NickAcker23

I have yet to purchase a firearm that I regret and I hope I can keep that going for another 80 years or so! :mrgreen:


----------



## Funeralguy

Was that the DAO AMT Backup? (They also made a single action.) I got rid of my DAO AMT because it jammed constantly even with ball ammo.


----------



## Smithy

A trend is defenetely seen here in this thread. It corresponds quite closely with the products of both AMT and of Bersa. I can agree with both. Unfortunately Bersa bit me directly, however I was learning as a young chap, that if I were to acquire an FFL: I could see, handle (but not fire) a number of guns that before FFL time I was compelled to purchase the gun just to see what it was all about. We didn't have things like rental ranges, or ranges for that matter. All shooting was done out of town off the highway and up a cut in the canyon hills or another at the top of the local range at just about the point that you wouldn't want to go further in any form of transportation unless by foot. Both were extremely close to home and easy to get to. The one closed because some bikers (who came much, much later) said that they feared getting shot if they biked up to the shooting area and no one noticed. Here's an idea. Don't bike in front of the rifle range. Bullets tend to land there? The other was closed by Cal Trans or someone above pushing the buttons. All Cal Trans had to say was that they needed a place to store dirt. So they built up a six foot berm at the opening to the canyon shooting area. Some industrious types came shovel equipped and dug out an entry way to the area and it was even better than before since you could then drive completely out of sight to passing motorists and shoot away without anyone being the wiser. I think that Cal Trans then had to go out and actually buy dirt to bury the whole area with dirt just to prove a point that they held the last word. It was only then that I found out about "indoor ranges".

Then with FFL in hand, coworkers would order the latest and greatest and I'd get a chance to eyeball the new stuff out without costing me a single dime. It was then that I learned that AMT sold absolute trash. If their finishing was anything like their engineering, then the piece was trash and not worth having. Same for a lot of other makes that saved me so much money in me not having to buy to find out. Live and learn. Smithy.


----------



## KeithC.

Funeralguy said:


> Was that the DAO AMT Backup? (They also made a single action.) I got rid of my DAO AMT because it jammed constantly even with ball ammo.


Mine was single action. Very crude and unreliable.


----------



## Darthvader

S&W Sigma


----------



## Loknload

I have none that I regret but sometimes I look at certain ones and say why did I buy this?
May have been the thing back then but I'm looking at some differently now?


----------



## Rooster

Only two regrets out of many pistols over the years: Sig Mosquito .22LR and Kahr P380.


----------



## Huffergasen

Canik55 TP-9. Defective trigger.


----------



## PT111Pro

Smith&Wesson Shield. I had a ton of problems with that gun. It was a true gun smith shelve gun.
I'm not saying a Shield is bad, I said the gun that I bought was junk. Replaced it with a M&P 9c.


----------



## Goldwing

Remington 700 .220 Swift. It had a 28" Hart barrel on it with a 1.25" O.D. It was a prairie dogs worst nightmare, but about as handy as a fence post.
GW


----------



## Ookami86

I bought a Yugo Mauser that was in rough once with the intent of sporterizing. It turned out alright but it was a bit of a wastre.


----------



## mi77915

The only handgun I regret purchasing was my Ruger LC9..... Really disliked shooting this one...:-x


----------



## Parson

Sig Sauer 229 Equinox.

Felt great in my paws, but that was all that was great with it. Sold it probably within 6 months of buying it.


----------



## oldgun

Kel-tec p-11 TRUTH 8 shots, blew up, co could not fix it, they sent a new one, I promptly sold the new one
American Classic 1911-22 rear sight fell off, jammomatic, only would feed copper cased ammo, plastic mags kept falling apart, sold it CHEAP


----------



## harveyspecter

Top 10 Best Gun Safes Reviews


----------



## pblanc

"Walther" (Umarex) P22. I bought it new at a discounted price. I still have it and use it, especially for introducing new shooters to an autoloader. Actually, it serves that purpose pretty well since it also introduces new shooters to malfunction drills. It can usually be counted on to malfunction at least once every other magazine.

If there were no other 22LR autoloader available at the same price I paid for the P22, I probably wouldn't regret buying it. But I could have bought the Ruger SR 22 for about the same price, and it is vastly superior in reliability. 

I cannot believe the asking price for new P22s I have seen at LGSs and gun shows. For the same price or less you could buy a PPQ 22 online, a real Walther.


----------



## desertman

None, I knew exactly what I wanted and never bought from a disreputable manufacturer or one that was plagued with problems.


----------



## AZdave

GypsyBill said:


> Davis Industries P32 (32 acp).. bought in 1990 for $65.. shot it 5 times on the 6 rnd is jammed.. cleaned it, put it back in the box and never shot it again.. forgot about it until about a month ago.. found it and sold it at a gunshow for $50...


That's funny I have a similar story. I bought a phoenix arms 22 in a hard case. shot it a few times, locked it up, lost the key. My kids were little then. They left the house now. Found the key. It has a tricky assembly. price was right and the case is really good. Not my favorite. still have it maybe I should sell it.


----------



## AZdave

desertman said:


> Although I don't regret buying them, but for all intents and purposes the North American "mini revolvers" in .22 long and .22 mag and the Bond Arms .410/.45 Long Colt 3 1/2 barrel Derringer are not my first choice for defensive purposes as they are single action and would be somewhat awkward to use in an emergency situation. But I do however love 'em the "mini's" are neat little guns more of a novelty than any thing else. And the Bond Arms, well, all one has to do is look down the double barrels and see two 3 inch PDX1 Defender.410 mag shotgun shells staring you in the face, and all hostilities may cease to exist without firing a shot, one intimidating little bastard, too bad they don't make this in 12 gauge!


Yes I have a North American for the cute factor. Also an American Derringer 45/410 that really requires a firm grip to fire it. Also not my first choice to carry.


----------



## AZdave

One last note here. I have seen a few complaints about the same gun I have a Taurus pt22. The fit and finish isn't the greatest, but mine works fine. And I use different 22 ammo no problem. Luck of the draw. YMMV


----------



## Taurus24

AZdave said:


> One last note here. I have seen a few complaints about the same gun I have a Taurus pt22. The fit and finish isn't the greatest, but mine works fine. And I use different 22 ammo no problem. Luck of the draw. YMMV


2x mine works great.


----------



## Taurus24

MPA 5.7; biggest regret I ever had. Thing went to MPA three times, they finally fixed it but by then I had about enough of that gun.


----------



## win231

I stick with quality so I've rarely regretted a gun purchase. But I did have two bad ones that were resolved.

I bought a new Henry Big Boy 44 Magnum lever rifle. It wouldn't feed more than a couple of rounds without jamming & the lever would stick in the open position. I shipped it to Henry & after they "repaired" it, it was WORSE than before. Not only would it still not feed, live rounds would become stuck halfway in the magazine tube. I sent it back to Henry with a letter & I later got a call from one of the owners who said he would ship me a replacement rifle. I thought that was good customer service but I didn't trust them after two disappointments. When the gun shop received the replacement rifle, they let me trade it for something else - a Glock Model 35.

I bought a Remington 597 22 auto. It would fire 4 or 5 rounds, then the rest of the ammo would be stuck halfway down the magazine. Then it started firing full auto-three rounds at a time. After I shipped it to Remington & they repaired it, it wouldn't feed. Remington agreed to refund the purchase price.


----------



## CW

A few I regret selling, but so far, I think my only son-of-a-*gun* has been my Sig Mosquito.


----------



## maddog

kimber micro,,,,after break in,,,fell apart in my hands....


----------



## Donn

SuckLead said:


> And I actually do still carry it, if you can imagine that. It just has some things about it that I really don't like, like the whole slide closing when you slap in the magazine thing. I like to have control over my slide and having it close on its own doesn't make me feel comfortable.


Believe it or not, a Glock or M&P with some mileage on it will do the same thing.


----------



## maddog

This gun had 300 rounds thru it. Never had an mp or glock do that,,even after thousands.


----------



## maddog

Several malfunctions and failure to go into battery. Tried to break in. During firing slide stop came out,shutting gun down..


----------



## 1911crazy

a new Remington 59th anniversary 1100 12ga shotgun. I went through three were the bolt was stuck. The fourth one did finally cycle. I couldn't get my money back. But bird hunting in bear country the thought of it jamming when I really needed it I traded it in for a loss. I had slugs in the tube then bird shot. I have pump shot guns now.


----------



## kramden

Ordered my wife a S&W Bodyguard. Hoping the long trigger pull won't be an issue.


----------



## kramden

Don't think I've ever heard anyone refer to ANY Glock as a jamomatic!!


----------



## acepilot

Sig SP2022. Shot like an ace but was just too damn hard for these semi-arthritic hands to take down for cleaning. Traded for...


----------



## AZdave

acepilot said:


> Sig SP2022. Shot like an ace but was just too damn hard for these semi-arthritic hands to take down for cleaning. Traded for...


I have never had a jam in one of those. And I have a few for the same reasons.


----------



## desertman

kramden said:


> Don't think I've ever heard anyone refer to ANY Glock as a jamomatic!!


I don't think you ever will.


----------



## acepilot

Funeralguy said:


> Bersa Thunder .380. I sent the original one to the Bersa shop and they sent me a new one as bad as the original. The slide would never lock back. When it was locked back and a magazine was inserted the slide would slam forward. This, to my mind, made the gun unsafe. It's in the corner of my gun safe collecting dust.


Saving it for the gun buyback program?


----------



## berettatoter

acepilot said:


> Saving it for the gun buyback program?


Wow, that surprises me. I have owned three of them, in the past, and other than choking on WWB .380 ACP, they ran great. Sorry you got a couple of duds.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

None. They've all served a purpose. I've only upgraded one to a newer version.


----------



## stangdriver

Baldy said:


> Beretta. Not because of the gun, but there service leaves a lot to be desired. Never again for me.


x 2


----------



## AZdave

Baldy said:


> Beretta. Not because of the gun, but there service leaves a lot to be desired. Never again for me.


I have never seen a rolled pin inside a rolled pin used before. And having to take the site off to access the firing pin of the 84 is awkward.
The complete disassembly of the 84 was much harder than I expected.

But no regrets, great shooters. I have a 92 and 84.


----------



## jimjc

This isn't a bash on Glocks but I purchased a Glock 19 gen 4. that I had more problems with than I wish to list, it's gone now but I have to say it stopped me from buying another so far but who knows about the future.


----------



## Bobv

A Mossberg 464 lever action 30/30....the rifle is junk.


----------

